#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-19
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<bregma> how's it going?
<BluesKaj> Hi bregma , fine here ...some needed rain coming down ..how're  you doing?
<bregma> typical September, cold mornings and evenings, warm sunny days
<bregma> trees are turning colour
<bregma> way behind on getting the wood ready for winter
<genii-around> dscassel: I can't for the life of me remember the name of the application to only grab the diff/delta of the cd image
<dscassel> zsync?
<dscassel> genii-around: But there's a GUI tool called testdrive that updates them and fires up VMs (optionally).  Probably easier than trying to figure out zsync.
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> Yes, zsync looks to be it.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-20
<bregma> hey all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-21
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<newb> hello
<genii-around> Is google.ca slow for anyone else besides me today?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-22
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> bbl
<genii-around> Woo, boss gave me Argos tickets for Saturdays game vs Blue Bombers
<BluesKaj> cool, good seats ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Yep, 50 yard line, front of 2nd level :) Section 212, row 1, seats 3 and 4
<BluesKaj> ok great seats !
<genii-around> Yeah, he and his dad have seasons tickets for those spots. When they can't make it I usually end up going with my buddy
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-23
<Marvin_> hey there Canadians
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Marvin_> hey there
<Marvin_> i have some quick questions
<BluesKaj> Marvin_, best to ask in  #ubuntu
<Marvin_> it's Canada-related XD
<BluesKaj> ok Marvin_ ..what are your questions ?
<Marvin_> what is the most prevalent? 12 hour or 24 hour clocks?
<Marvin_> as well as in writing and speech
<BluesKaj> 12 hr mostly
<BluesKaj> AM:PM
<Marvin_> and date format?
<Marvin_> (the canadian locale on my computer shows 23 September)
<BluesKaj> we use both month day yr, and day month yr ...confusing at times
<Marvin_> I see
<Marvin_> colour or colour?
<BluesKaj> my date shows yr/month/day in the panel
<Marvin_> i mean color or colour lol
<Marvin_> that's the ISO standard yes :)
<BluesKaj> colour mostly
<Marvin_> ok
<Marvin_> metric or US system?
<BluesKaj> Ilike the ISO std .it would solve some problems here
<Marvin_> :P
<BluesKaj> metric is official in Canada , altho we still use the british imperial measure which used to be the std til 1976
<BluesKaj> not us gals etc ...if it's us measure then it's specified
<BluesKaj> err US
<Marvin_> ok
<BluesKaj> US gal is 128oz , British/Canadian is 160 oz ...just as an example
<Marvin_> wow :O
<BluesKaj> Marvin_, but all measure is metric in retail stores, fuel stations etc ...I'm used to all 3 measures since I worked in a Lab for 32 yrs and we were constantly doing conversions
<Marvin_> ok lol
<Marvin_> so, 12h, all date formats, Canadian spelling, metric, anything else I forgot?
<BluesKaj> we were so used to doing them , that we could do quick calcs in our heads for estaimates etc
<BluesKaj> I can't think of anything to add right now , but if you encounter something . just ask :)
<Marvin_> BluesKaj: you there?
<dscassel_> Marvin_: I think the official Canadian standard is to use ISO dates.  But it's not terribly common.
<dscassel_> I can never remember if the British or American format is more common.  I hate both of them.
<dscassel> Also, time depends a little bit on province. Quebec uses french 23h00 format.
<dscassel> Also, Canadian spelling is a weird mix of US and Britain.  Colour but realize.
<Marvin_> dscassel:
<Marvin_> I use YYYY-MM-DD to avoid confusion when communicating with americans and europeans
<dscassel> Excellent. :)
<Marvin_> when i set my mac to use the canadian locale, it switches the date to 23 Sep
<dscassel> Yeah, Ubuntu as well.
<Marvin_> so i think when you write it out, you have to use day-month-year though
<Marvin_> yeah, so not Sep 23 (the american way)
<Marvin_> I chose US English though since that's more common
<Marvin_> and went with 12h for the clock
<Marvin_> so I conform to all canadian settings except for the spelling, which i hope you understand
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-24
<Chat6738> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-25
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<khoover> what about ubuntu crashing?
<khoover> linux*
<BluesKaj> just installed m-audio soundcard ..have it set as the default in alsa-base.conf , between dragonplayer and vlc , I can play all file extns and codecs of most media ...not like the elcheapo onboard which seems to sync up fine with vlc on all media..however the sound quality of the m-audio is vastly better then the onboard....flash on websites has no audio and i haven't found a fix yet.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-17
<dscassel> cyphermox: "Epic" isn't the word I'd use...
<cyphermox> ahaha
<dscassel> The problem I have is we only seem to have two types of threads on the list:
<dscassel> tech support (which is fine by me) and what other people shouldn't be posting on the list.
<dscassel> The latter seems to me to be the bigger turn-off.
<cyphermox> heh
<Pawki> hey guys
<Pawki> anyone here?
<Pawki> im not getting any help anywhere else
<mcpherrin> dscassel: Are there any ubuntu 12.04 discs left around?  Frosh causing CSC to run out
<mcpherrin> I assume with  12.10 coming soon the demand is lower
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-18
<dscassel> mcpherrin: Yup, I still have a bunch.
<mcpherrin> dscassel: sweet.  Could you bring a handful to Kwartzlab if you're there for tuesday open night?
<dscassel> I can't be there tonight.  I can probably drop some off at the CSC tomorrow, though.
<mcpherrin> okay sounds fine
<mcpherrin> I'm not sure I can be there either, actually :p
<mcpherrin> (I might go see Iron Sky)
<IdleOne> save the time and money
<IdleOne> it sucks!
<mcpherrin> haha okay
<mcpherrin> but MOON NAZIS
<IdleOne> seriously, I was very disappointed.
<mcpherrin> Alcohol will make it better? :p
<IdleOne> You may like it. I found it to be very cartoonish, dialogue was extremely predictable.
<IdleOne> there was no plot line.
<mcpherrin> that sounds pretty disappointing
<IdleOne> I was.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-21
<dscassel> mcpherrin: Gonna drop by the CSC shortly to hand over CDs.
<mcpherrin> dscassel cool!
<genii-around> Interesting, I only see one 12.10 release party so far scheduled at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/   ( the Oregon one)
<genii-around> Ah, no there are a couple more, Florida, etc
<genii-around> I have again the same venue here, will be Thur, Oct 25
<dscassel> genii-around: Kwartzlab is already over-booked for release weekend. I don't think I can host one. :(
<genii-around> dscassel: Come to Toronto then! ;-)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-22
<mcpherrin> When is release weekend?
<cyphermox> mcpherrin: that would be October 20-21, in principle (weekend after release, which is Oct 18)
<cyphermox> frighteningly not far off
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-23
<james__> hi guys, anyone been able to install ubuntu onto a system that uses uefi enabled bios
<mcpherrin> james__: I'll go with "yes", but I don't remember specifics
<mcpherrin> (I'd have to go back and see how the machine I'm thinking of was set up)
<james__> i noticed their is a grub-efi-amd64 package however i used the netinstall so i assume it just used plain ole grub-pc
<james__> but now that its installed but unable to boot, im not sure how i would install that grub package
<mcpherrin> Uh, I would boot a liveCD and chroot into the installed system...
<mcpherrin> Basically, mount the installed filesystem, do "chroot /path/to/root /bin/sh"
<james__> thanks ill try that now
<james__> ive never actually chrooted before
<james__> ok, so i think i may have figured it out, i was able to boot into it. I installed a package called grub-rescue-efi--amd64 which just contains an iso, i booted the iso but instead of running it, i edited the boot command to point to the correct partition and voila
#ubuntu-ca 2014-09-15
<Noxchi> Akiva-Thinkpad:
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, oh hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hows it going?
<Noxchi> all is good...
<Noxchi> hows it there
<Akiva-Thinkpad> finally just fixed a broken package that was stopping cmakelists from building properly so I could test the application I am helping develop
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so
<Akiva-Thinkpad> good now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Want to do some more python?
<Noxchi> nah not today
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, so you arent canadian... right?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or are you?
<Noxchi> nope im not
<Noxchi> originally Chechen, born and raised in Jordan
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, so, you are free to stay, but you do know this is the Ubuntu Canada Locoteam chat, right?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh lol, no kidding
<Noxchi> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, you should get involved with your local loco team
<Noxchi> moi?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am thinking of creating one fro my town
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<Noxchi> i would! but i still need some more time
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, heh
<Noxchi> to get to know a bit more and so ...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Noxchi, Well many people at the loco teams are just there for the company
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyways, I'm gonna get to some app development
<Akiva-Thinkpad> while the night is young
<Noxchi> yeah sure, i came to drop a hi actually... and i might need help so ill ask
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah for sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brb
<Noxchi> bbl.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o/
#ubuntu-ca 2017-09-19
<platypus> azend|vps, have you tried ubuntu budgie?
<azend|vps> platypus: what are you doing in here?
<diogenes_> azend|vps, barbecue
 * azend|vps is confused...
<azend|vps> I'm using deepin and gnome 3 at the moment but budgie looks nice
#ubuntu-ca 2019-09-19
<admininfo> hello
#ubuntu-ca 2019-09-20
<babonneaut> .
<maeva> cc tout le monde
<admininfo> Bonjour tout le monde
<leo_> bjr
<samuel__> what's up
<thierry> wassup
<thierry> wasssup bro
<thierry> tg valentin
<thierry> salut freddy
<Guest47746> vous foutez quoi ?
<freddy95> calmos les gars !!!
<admininfo> test de hexchat et IRC
<freddy95> le boss est arrivé
<maeva> adieu
<samuel__> run
<paul__> cy
<leo_> l
